# Topics > AI in car and transport > Cargo transport, freight transport >  REV-1, autonomous delivery robot, Refraction AI, Ann Arbor, Michigan, USA

## Airicist

Developer - Refraction AI

----------


## Airicist

Refraction AI introduces the REV-1

Published on Jul 10, 2019




> We build and deploy robotic platforms for providing safe and scalable last mile goods delivery in urban areas.

----------


## Airicist

Article "This last-mile delivery startup wants to put robots in bike lanes"
But will cyclists mind sharing the space?

by James Vincent
July 15, 2019

----------


## Airicist

REV-1 operating in the snow

Dec 1, 2019




> REV-1 is an autonomous vehicle operating in snowy weather in Michigan.

----------


## Airicist

Autonomous delivery robots helping local restaurants through pandemic

May 6, 2020




> Refraction AI, a University of Michigan startup that began delivering food in late 2019, says its pilot deployment of five “Rev-1” robots is doing four times as many runs since the COVID-19 crisis began. 
> 
> The small fleet of delivery robots helps keep employees and patrons safer by limiting human to human contact while also helping restaurants save money on delivery services due to the lower cost of Refraction AI’s service.
> 
> Refraction AI was co-founded in late 2019 by Matthew Johnson-Roberson, associate professor of naval architecture and marine engineering, and Ram Vasudevan, assistant professor of mechanical engineering. 
> 
> There are five Ann Arbor restaurants and approximately 500 customers participating in the pilot using a custom-designed app. The battery-powered robots have a top speed of about 15 miles per hour and operate mainly in bike lanes. Their low speed enables them to use inexpensive camera-based navigation systems, making their cost feasible for a delivery service.

----------


## Airicist

Article "Refraction AI’s robots start delivering groceries in Ann Arbor"

by Kyle Wiggers
June 30, 2020

----------


## Airicist

Article "Refraction AI Launches Robotic Delivery Service in Austin, Texas"

by Chris Albrecht 
June 14, 2021

----------


## Airicist2

"Refraction AI Tests Autonomous Delivery at Two Chick-fil-A® Restaurants in Austin, TX"

May 31, 2022

----------

